# green ball mason #9 handwritten in glass on bottom



## beanqueen (May 17, 2005)

Hi.  I bought a bunch of canning jars at a garage sale (for canning) and came across an old light green Ball Mason with the # 9 handwritten in the glass on the bottom.  I've never seen this and wondered how common it is.  It's a neat jar with bubbles and wavy lines.  Not sure if that's good but I like it because it's different.  Thanks for any help or info.  Diane

 http://www.auctionrepair.com/pub/0461.jpg
 http://www.auctionrepair.com/pub/0462.jpg


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 20, 2005)

Hi Diane,  I don't know that there is any special significance associated with any Ball Mason base embossing in general.  There are some folks out there who collect Ball items exclusively, and they would most likely disagree with me.  For you, it IS unusual, it IS a nice color, you DO like it.  That makes it a keeper in my book!  Enjoy -Tammy


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 21, 2005)

The color is nice, but the number 9 really does not mean to much I would guess, jion this group and ask, some one may know
 http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fruitjars/?yguid=125646622

 rick


----------



## beanqueen (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Tammy & Rick.  I thought when I asked it might have been a stupid question and figured there were tons of them out there.  I read somewhere recently (maybe on this website???)  that some of the jar makers were paid by the amount they made each day.  So I figured maybe they marked their number in the bottom to keep track.  But, I didn't think that it said they marked them this way.  Anyway, I'll try that website that Rick suggested.  Maybe I can get a #9 craze going.  Sort of 3/4 good luck.  If I find out anything, I'll check back and let you know.  Thanks for your help.  Diane


----------



## whiskeyman (May 23, 2005)

#9 is most likely a mold number...appears "hand written" as it was actually crudely tooled/cut into the bottom of the iron mold backwards....so it would appear "normal" on the finished jar's base.

 (you sure it's not a 6?)...[]


----------



## beanqueen (May 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about the number.  Could be a 6 but looks more like a 9 because of the slant.  I was mainly curious about how common this is.  I do alot of canning (tomato juice for bloody mary's during the winter - need to use my time productively you know) and have tons of jars but this is the first one of these I've run into.  I sell stuff on ebay so decided to check out the canning jars and couldn't find anything like this.  It's probably out there, I just didn't see it when browsing.  I just thought it was unique and wondered how/why it was put on the bottom by hand.  Now since I've checked out the jars on ebay, I'm going to have to go through my "stash"...and check out what I have.  I'll probably have to drink a few extra bloody mary's too.   []


----------

